# transmission backlash



## CondensedMatter (May 2, 2005)

hello folks.. 1993 GXE is my ride. My transmission seems to have quite a bit of rotational play in it... I don't know if it is on the crank or driveshaft side. Any one run into this before? Solutions?

I know every transmission is going to have this to some extent, but it seems to be pretty bad.

Craig


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

CondensedMatter said:


> hello folks.. 1993 GXE is my ride. My transmission seems to have quite a bit of rotational play in it... I don't know if it is on the crank or driveshaft side. Any one run into this before? Solutions?
> 
> I know every transmission is going to have this to some extent, but it seems to be pretty bad.
> 
> Craig


what do you mean? when the car is in "park" you can move the vehicle? if thats what youre talking about, its normal. when your tranny is in the "park" position utilizes a pawl to hold the vehicle in polace. the slack is the difference between the teeth and that pawl inside the trans.


----------



## CondensedMatter (May 2, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> what do you mean? when the car is in "park" you can move the vehicle? if thats what youre talking about, its normal. when your tranny is in the "park" position utilizes a pawl to hold the vehicle in polace. the slack is the difference between the teeth and that pawl inside the trans.



No, I'm actually talking about when I'm driving. I forgot to mention: manual transmission.

I'm not an expert on cars, but I'm a M.E. Put another way, there is backlash somewhere. Imagine if my motor siezed, and when I put my car in gear I can jack up one front tire and still turn it +/- 30 degrees or so. 

There is backlash in every gearing / splined scenario simply because of tooth tolerences, but it seems pretty significant in my car. I am wondering if there are splined shafts somewhere in the drivetrain? because that can cause it (yeild over time). Maybe the previous owner put a lot of stress on the drivetrain?

Any thoughts??


----------



## mcurran07 (Jan 3, 2008)

If excessive backlash is the issue, you should be able to isolate the source. Just twist components and notice what stays still and what moves. Beyond the drive axels and clutch, the only other source has to be the transmission, in which a rebuild or replacement (probably cheaper) would be in order.


----------

